# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Tác dụng của HeadPhone

## nguyenuyen

*Âm thanh là một trong những điểm mạnh được đánh giá rất cao của Biệt Đội Thần Tốc. Để cảm nhận được tối đa không khí sôi động và không kém phần nóng bỏng cùng Biệt Đội Thần Tốc, một chiếc HeadPhone là người bạn không thể thiếu với các chiến binh tài ba.* 

*Bộ Chỉ Huy* xin trích đăng bài viết của bạn *memory047* về HeadPhone.
*Tác dụng của HeadPhone* ​ ​ *Tác Dụng của HeadPhone*


Với HeadPhone ta có thể nghe thấy tiếng súng xa gần.Với HeadPhone ta có thể phán đoán đc loại súng của đối thủ ( như TRG thì một tiếng đùng rõ to, AK 47 thì tiếng bắn nghe rất đanh, M4 thì êm tai lắm! )Với HeadPhone ta có thể nghe được tiếng chân của đối thủ.Với HeadPhone ta có thể phân biệt đc những chuyển động của đối thủ như chạy dưới nước ( tiếng độp độp ) , trên sàn sắt ( Đeng đeng ), trên cát ( xèt xẹt ) trên bê tông ( lọc cọc )...Với HeadPhone có thể nghe radio cầu cứu của đồng đội.Với HeadPhone ( Với Cap ) ta có thể nghe được những điều chỉ huy của cap.Với HeadPhone bạn cũng có thể nghe đc tiếng đạn vèo qua bạn đấy ... cảm giác ghê lắmVới HeadPhone các bạn có thể nghe đc tiếng thay đạn của đối phương , nghe đc tiếng đối phương đổi súng.với HP bạn có thể nghe đc tiếng di chuyển của địch để biết địch đang ở hướng nào( nhớ đeo đúng bên trái phải ),nghe đc tiếng bomb...

*Cách luyện tập*


Bạn hãy đeo headphone thường xuyên khi chơi , thông thuộc địa hình , hãy bước chân lên những bề mặt mới khác biệt để nhận biết tiếng chân.Các bạn nên nghe những hành động của những thành viên khác trong team của mình ... cũng là 1 cách luyện tập đấy.Nên dùng Gaming Gear để có khả năng nghe tốt nhất.

Chúc các bạn có 1 khả năng nghe thật tốt!

----------

